# A View From The Galveston Ferry



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Just wanted to share and say thanks to the Coast Guard for all their hard work.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

must be my work monitor - are they a little dark Sandy?

thank you Coast Guards 

rosesm


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

It's not your monitor I darkened them because the sun was behind the clouds and I wanted the detail to show up. They were a little over exposed at first. Here is the light house before the edit.


----------



## MakoMike (Feb 21, 2008)

Sandy, while I garee that the darker image looks better the two images are a good illustration of the importance of getting the exposure right in the camera. Once you overexpose, or to lesser extent under expose you loose detail in the image that can't be fixed in post processing. No matter what software you use it can't add detail that is missing in the original image. Thanks for the opportunity to spout off.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Well, if the lighting is not in your favor you think if my ISO was up more it would make a difference? I do know one thing, I need to darken my LCD Screen. It's throwing me off too.
Here is one more USCG picture. No editing was done to this one.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Sandy..hope I don't offend by my rank-amateur piddling with your pix..but I really like the subject matter and threw a little freebie photoshop 'fix' at them..Wish I could afford the REAL photoshop stuff..but not my thang..


----------



## cokemanjimbo (Jan 1, 2009)

Sorry, but I'm not digging those last 2 edited photos.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

cokemanjimbo said:


> Sorry, but I'm not digging those last 2 edited photos.


That's cool. I'm having issues this week. Thanks for your honesty.


----------



## cokemanjimbo (Jan 1, 2009)

sandybottom said:


> That's cool. I'm having issues this week. Thanks for your honesty.


Actually, I was referring to whoever attempted to photo shop yours. Yours weren't bad.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Cokemanjimbo, you know I just like your avatar name. Where did you come up with that one?

I'm looking forward for a redo on ferry pictures. I went to Galveston again last night to deliver to Todd Ship yard. Wow, I thought I saw that part of the island already.
Did you know the road over there by the college got tore up?
I mean if you like a rough ride that road is the worst! I hope they redo the road soon.
Darn IKE!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

cokemanjimbo said:


> Actually, I was referring to whoever attempted to photo shop yours. Yours weren't bad.


My apologies , Jimbo...Just a 'lurker' who didn't understand the etiquette of the photo board...

back into my cave....lol


----------



## cokemanjimbo (Jan 1, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> My apologies , Jimbo...Just a 'lurker' who didn't understand the etiquette of the photo board...
> 
> back into my cave....lol


No need for that. I'm not saying that I can do any better, it was just my opinion.


----------



## cokemanjimbo (Jan 1, 2009)

sandybottom said:


> Cokemanjimbo, you know I just like your avatar name. Where did you come up with that one?


I work for Coca Cola. The rest is obvious! lol. A lot of people get the miss-conception on the name. No, I don't do drugs!


----------



## MakoMike (Feb 21, 2008)

sandybottom said:


> It's not your monitor I darkened them because the sun was behind the clouds and I wanted the detail to show up. They were a little over exposed at first. Here is the light house before the edit.


I must be misunderstanding something, you say they were overexposed but you also say you might want to up the ISO setting? If they were overexposed upping the ISO would be unneccessary. You would need to either up the shutter speed or use a higher numeric F setting. Personally I would have put a polarizer on the lens, reduces light by about 1/2 stop and gets rid of all the glare.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

MakoMike said:


> I must be misunderstanding something, you say they were overexposed but you also say you might want to up the ISO setting? If they were overexposed upping the ISO would be unneccessary. You would need to either up the shutter speed or use a higher numeric F setting. Personally I would have put a polarizer on the lens, reduces light by about 1/2 stop and gets rid of all the glare.


That was the answer I was looking for. I do have a polarizer. For some reason I thought polarizers were to reduce the sun glare I didn't know they were made for overcast, haze, foggy conditions.
I'll try it today! Thanks--Always appreciate your comments.


----------

